# tom clancys hawx. xb360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

downloaded the demo last night and i'm in love :argie: one of the best looking games on any console i've seen. have a blast if you havent already.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Not bad s it, downloaded it the other night too, and quite impressed - not sure about the 'assistance off' mode, the controls seem totally illogical, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

Unlocked the Harrier II - its great!

See you online?!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah mate. off to asda in a mo to buy the full version.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. no i'm not. its not released til 6th march.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

panama said:


> lol. no i'm not. its not released til 6th march.


D'OH!

My other half keeps diong that with DVDs - the only problem is, when she does get what appears to be the right version its normally a spanish or french-language equivalent...

I'll get it on the 6th though, should be a blast!

Shame it doesn't come with an AVGAS in-car smelly - that'd be amazing!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Played the demo, must say I thought it was crap! Especially Graphically! Did you try firing the guns panama? Look like orange lasers!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Played the demo, must say I thought it was crap! Especially Graphically! Did you try firing the guns panama? Look like orange lasers!


yeah they where a bit pants but honestly mate on my HD telly the detail and the planes and the landscape of Brazil was stunning. I must be easy to please.:lol:


----------

